# Cooking without Chillies



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Since 1999 I have not been able to eat Chillies in any way, shape or form. I just left them out of all my recipies but thought that meant my recipies weren't really up to scratch (not that I agonise about my recipies, but you know what I mean LOL). Until that is, this week when I read a section on Curry Powder in Elizabeth David's excellent book 'Spices, Salts and Aromatics in the English Kitchen' (1970, republished in 2000). Her book says that up until the 16th century, pepper (ordinary, black or white) was the strongest flavour in Indian curries. It was only in the 16th century that Chillies started to be used, when they were introduced from America. So now I don't feel so bad about cooking curry without Chillies







Instead I use cumin, tumeric, coriander, black pepper and garlic. You could also add Fenugreek, ginger and Poppy seeds.Elizabeth David recommends this book, which has recipies made with milder spices; 'Indian Cookery' by Balbir Singh (I don't know if it is still in print). Happy reading and cooking


----------

